# Question for Moot Owners



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

This very nice bike has been around in eBay and no one seems to buy it for a reasonable price of $2,500:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130786977442?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

What is the issue with this kind of bike? Is it because it is hard to repair if there was a scratch? No one is 54cm size?

I am going to get my custom Ti next year but I'm curious what is preventing anyone from buying this nice bike?

Note: I am not the owner but I have seen a lot of Ti bikes that sold for a lot higher.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, somebody grabbed it. The listing says Sold now. My guess was that it was probably quite old. Not sure when they made that paint scheme, but it's been a while. They also have not had the cable adjusters on the head tube for several years. I also think that it is entirely possible that many people were turned off by the paint scheme. Moots currently has 15 different models on their web site and they all come in one color and one color only. I think the satin blasted finish on mine is a work of art and part of the beauty of the bike. I'm sure that bike rode great, but some may have been turned off by the colors. Just my 2 cents. Plus he wasn't including the wheels. It was a fair price, but it wasn't a steal.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

From the Moots registry thread:



dookie said:


> moots tells me the ano on this '97 was stock (i never did like the white vinyl decals)...so why is this the only one i've even seen, ever?


So it is anodised and not painted.
If I was after a 54cm, I would have been on it.


----------

